# My pigeon is still angry and attacks?



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi!

Bubbles is a mixed breed fantail pigeon. He's almost eight years old now. But he has this ongoing attitude issue which refuses to go away.
I have him with me since he was a month old . But he has always been the aggressive one. He was just a month old when he first bit me and still continues to bite me, lol. 

The person I bought him from had given us a pair of fantails and he had a mate with him whom he was extremely possessive about. He wouldn't let me touch her or him but I would enough as those two were really cute and tiny.

However, Bubbles and his mate, Domino were attacked by a wild cat who entered our house and room through the window, maybe, whilst we were sleeping at night and Bubbles screeches helped us ward the cat off. Unfortunately, Domino died on the spot. 
Bubbles was rescued but the cat had slashed him under his wing. However he showed no sign of pain and was still pretty aggressive.

Ever since then he became even more aggressive. He hates being around pigeons. Since I kept him with myself all the time ( he had a lot of health issues) he grew accustomed to living around people and now dislikes pigeons. He is totally indifferent to other pigeons. He doesn't attack them but shows no interest.
We got a few females for him but he wouldn't live with them. He would share his food sometimes but mating and companionship is next to impossible.

He's like this spoilt child who likes to sleep on soft cushions or even bed, and plays with soft toys, shoes, anything round. And if I touch him , he attacks.
Sometimes, he likes being stroked and fondled and only during those moments, he is gentle and harmless. Occassionally he will stroke my hands but majority of the time, he's always angry and territorial.

He also eats from my plate. If he sees food , he quickly jumps on my plate and starts eating. 

I don't understand his attitude. He acts as if he recognizes me but if he does, why is he always so angry ?


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He may see you as his mate now. He is dominating you when you think he is angry and when he is gentle he is caring for you like he would his mate. There are others who posted about this kind of thing recently, you can see if you can pull up an old thread about it.


----------

